# Catvos Lifts?



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

Im thinking about buying the Catvos 4" lift for my 13 outty 1000 and I was want to know hows Catvos lifts are and are they worth spending my money on?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Can't say I've been impressed for the money. - jrpro130 on here just sold his 6" of his G2 renegade mostly because he was tired of multiple little quality/fitment issues.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lots of CATVOS threads here already, please search


----------

